# Changing majors?



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm wondering who here has changed majors. What did you change from/to? How far were you in the one program before switching?

I'm thinking about switching majors, but alas I have already been through 2.5 years of this. I'm not sure if I should just try to stick it out for another 1.5 years (and at least a year of job experience).


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Why are you switching? If you know you won't enjoy the job, then change, but if it's challenging, and you want to give up, try to fight through it. I personally haven't changed majors, but I know many people who have, many times, and while it sucks paying for school and spending the time to only find out you don't want to do something, it would suck a lot more to actually get a degree, get a job, and hate it every day. I know a women who went through medical school only to not apply for residencies because she knew she didn't like working with people, and only now changing career paths.


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

Yup... kinda in the same boat here. I'm a nursing student. I got into the program with very little effort and the whole thing happened really quickly. I'm a pretty darn good student with my fancy 3.9 gpa. Now I am actually in the 2nd semester of nursing school (I had to do 1.5 years of prerequisites) and I am amazing at the theory part. However, when I get to clinical, I can't stand it. I dread every clinical day and I have severe anxiety. My teacher constantly ridicules me and tells me that I'm the worst person ever. I hate bothering patients and I never know what to talk about. All of the staff hate me and I think they see me as having an attitude or being lazy. That's not the case at all. I'm just really shy. If I quit now, it wouldn't be because it's difficult. It is difficult, but I know that I can make it through. I would quit because I hate being so incredibly social. Honestly, I didn't think I had SA but now that I am in nursing school I know I do. 

The worst part is that I have been a computer person my entire life, but I changed to nursing at the last minute because all of the computer jobs are being "outsourced." I have found out that there really isn't a nursing shortage like they say there is. Many new graduates have a very hard time finding jobs. Nobody wants to hire them because they don't have experience.

I'm thinking of finishing up this semester. Then, I would take a semester off to get a CNA certificate (certified nursing assistant) and working for 5-6 months until classes start up again. I feel like this could increase my confidence and let me work with patients more. I could also save up some cash (which I have low amounts). If I still hate work, I might change my major. I think having a double major in computer science/nursing would be really valuable due to medical technology emerging, so I may just have to get through this. We'll see though.


----------



## Hikari (Oct 20, 2011)

I understand how you feel, I'm currently changing careers. I was in med school, and left some months ago to study something completely different. It can be hard to decide what to do, especially when you've been so much time studing something, but if you don't like it, is better to change your major. Think about it a lot before deciding, and think about why you want to chage in the first place. Do you like the job that you're suposed to do? I mean, even though is hard to do the clinical because of SA, i think if you really like nursing you'll be able to overcome that eventually when you get more used to the job. 


> I'm thinking of finishing up this semester. Then, I would take a semester off to get a CNA certificate (certified nursing assistant) and working for 5-6 months until classes start up again. I feel like this could increase my confidence and let me work with patients more. I could also save up some cash (which I have low amounts). If I still hate work, I might change my major. I think having a double major in computer science/nursing would be really valuable due to medical technology emerging, so I may just have to get through this. We'll see though.


That's a good idea!


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Initially I was a Film major, but realized that I probably wouldn't get anywhere with that. Also, I had to admit that I wasn't exactly Martin Scorsese and doubted my commitment/love to film. I accepted that I was better off an audience member.

So I switched to Economics, until I remembered that I'm absolutely horrible at math and abhor it. I don't know what I was thinking.... Probably that it would get me a good job after graduation. Oh well.

Next, I set my sights on History. It's interesting, but it just didn't feel right.

Throughout all these switches the words "English major" drifted in and out of my head. I refused to listen to them until my junior year when I decided to just accept it. I'm glad I did. I love it!
I know I probably won't find a job, but I honestly can't see myself majoring in anything else. Hopefully I'll have everything figured out when the time comes.

And no, I don't want to be a teacher. XD


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

If I were in your position, that is exactly what I would do. Just last semester I stopped because I wanted to change majors because I could not see myself having good prospects in accounting.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

adopie said:


> I'm wondering who here has changed majors. What did you change from/to? How far were you in the one program before switching?
> 
> I'm thinking about switching majors, but alas I have already been through 2.5 years of this. I'm not sure if I should just try to stick it out for another 1.5 years (and at least a year of job experience).


I went from Business Administration, to Paralegal Studies, to Marketing.

If you don't like what you're doing, switch. Take time off if you need to find your passion.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I went from Computer Information to English/Communications to Medical. I don't know what I want to do... :con

At this stage, I just need a respectable income and somewhat enjoy the job.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

It's never too late to change majors. During my sophomore year I realized I did not want to be an education major anymore. I switched to Arts Administration and pretty much had to start from scratch aside from core classes at the beginning of my junior year. I had to take a lot of summer school classes and take a full course load every semester, but it is one of the best decisions I've ever made. Don't be afraid to make the switch. You might regret it if you don't.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I switched to English from French. 

The probabilities of graduating college with a job are very slim, but I really don't see myself majoring in anything else.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I switched _universities_ after 2.5 years. Only do THAT if you're confident the credits will transfer because they won't tell you ahead of time. Even within the same program. I think a lot of this decision depends on what you're switching from and how it relates to your future aims. aka is it worth it?


----------



## musicalathlete (Nov 2, 2011)

*Changing Majors*

I just changed my major today. I have had a history of anxiety and my old major was causing me much stress and anxiety. I did not feel like it was my life's mission and that it would be extremely hard to find a career in the field. It was a hard decision to make, but I decided to change majors. I feel like a burden has been lifted off my shoulders!


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

catcharay said:


> If I were in your position, that is exactly what I would do. Just last semester I stopped because I wanted to change majors because I could not see myself having good prospects in accounting.


Actually accounting is projected to a 30% job growth.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Heyrayray said:


> Actually accounting is projected to a 30% job growth.


Oh I meant my personal abilities seems I won't have good prospects of getting a job because the competition is so strong.. I would never be an elite in the accounting world. Numbers are so unnatural to me - I have to try so hard to be average


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I couldn't change my major because of the unit maximum, which meant I got stuck with a major I picked mostly just because I had the prereqs done when I was 16. I would have changed it if I could have, and I still wish I could (because ten years later I still haven't graduated). Instead I'm going to have to finish the old one in order to move on.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

I just changed my major, though it was fairly easy since I just started college. I started the year with dietetic technology, then realized there was way too much socializing in it for me. Now, I'm a medical coding/health information technology student. (well... "pre", since I'm not technically in the program yet).


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

retropat said:


> It's never too late to change majors. During my sophomore year I realized I did not want to be an education major anymore. I switched to Arts Administration and pretty much had to start from scratch aside from core classes at the beginning of my junior year. I had to take a lot of summer school classes and take a full course load every semester, but it is one of the best decisions I've ever made. Don't be afraid to make the switch. You might regret it if you don't.


 Interesting...


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

It would be a lot of work considering you have already come so far. I would finish and then just go back to school after to Pursue my new interest. That way you don't have to throw away all of the hard work you have put in and who knows, that degree may come in handy later on down the line. I switched majors but that was about a month and a half into my first semester so I hadn't invested in my old major yet


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I changed majors and schools. I received an AAS in Entertainment Management from a two-year school, then switched to English when I transferred to a four-year school. The majority of my credits transferred, and I got my BA in three years.


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's an update on my situation (sort of).

I registered for the CNA course at the community college and also registered for my nursing classes at the university. The times don't conflict but that means I would have 4 clinicals next semester... yikes!

However, my clinical instructor this semester gave me my evaluations and basically told me that I am a piece of work. She said that she barely passed me because she could tell I was trying to put in the effort. The biggest complaint was that I didn't know how to act confident and that I didn't know how to communicate well with my patients (big shocker, right?). Anyway, she said that I should consider switching to something where I would be in a lab analyzing things because she said I was very smart, good with computers and produced excellent written work. She said I could continue to be a nurse and try to find ways to be confident, but she wasn't sure if this was the right field for me. 

I was very upset, but also felt better that she was honest with me. I now am not sure if I will be continuing with nursing. It really does not feel right with me right now. I was way too happy to be done with clinicals. I looked at other options and found that my school has a clinical lab science program. I can analyze blood and other specimens in a laboratory and I don't have to do any patient interaction (with the exception of an occasional blood draw). I think this would be a very good switch for me since many of the prerequisites for nursing are very similar to the ones for clinical lab science. I am a very data savvy person and like to look at data and analyze it. It also seems to have very good employment from the figures I have seen (although the economy can make any good job for employment become bad).

I will talk about this with my parents tonight to see if they agree or not. I don't want to make the same mistake of switching majors and spending thousands of dollars and not liking it AGAIN. Does anyone know about this major?


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

I realized a lot of people are afraid to swich mayors.
A lot dont decide, because they are scared of the dept.
Others because they just want to have the degree and start working.
And others, well, because they dont know what else to study.
And some, because they dont want to study for another years and waste their youth.

I think all of the above scares a lot of people.
But I think, its always better to switch mayors, than study something you are disgusted with.
You are so young! So enjoy your education, your college and go study what fulfils you 
Better change, than stay the same!
Good luck!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

When you get through the clinicals will you have to face them ever again? 
Or do you just have a year of training and then you can move into a career? 
Someone also mentioned, you can't always transfer credits, they do that on purpose so you don't quit. 
Everyone has a bummer course that doesn't fit their educational plan. It's ok, talk to your advisors and plan something specific for you. You can even take up pharmaceutical or an area you haven't thought of once you get past the year of clinicals. But institutions have a strict schedule of classes you have to have to be accredited, it's a requirement of higher education. 
Also students differ in learning capacity. If there is a "disability services" department on your campus visit them. They will have audio learning devices if you are an audio learner, and they will arrange for you to take tests in private if you are distracted.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> Why are you switching? If you know you won't enjoy the job, then change, but if it's challenging, and you want to give up, try to fight through it. I personally haven't changed majors, but I know many people who have, many times, and while it sucks paying for school and spending the time to only find out you don't want to do something, it would suck a lot more to actually get a degree, get a job, and hate it every day.* I know a women who went through medical school only to not apply for residencies because she knew she didn't like working with people, and only now changing career paths*.


Wow, I couldn't imagine walking away after all of the hard work and debt. If she's passionate about medicine, aren't there residencies she could apply to that offer more of a balance between working with people and working independently? Pathology maybe?


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

I was going for a BA in Criminal Justice but while I was almost in my 2nd year I changed for a BS in Nursing. Honestly, it was the best choice I've ever made. Not to mention that there's tons of employment in that area.


----------

